# Help I want to build my own ATX case



## Pyro123

Can anyone help me?

I want to build my own pc case out of perspex and am in urgent need of the case measurements. urgent!

Thanx.


----------



## HawMan

Depends what size your motherboard etc is going to be. It'll be pretty hard building your own case.

Theres already ones pre-made.


----------

